# 2020 Boat Rides



## thewoodlands (May 21, 2020)

__





Carry Falls Reservoir - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Today we took our first boat ride out on Carry Falls Reservoir, we were thinking because of the lack of rain this spring that the water levels would be down but they were holding back water (not generating for power) so we had plenty of water.

The wife liked the new Bimini top so that was good but after a cold spring I wanted sun, guess I didn't win again.

I always take a picture of the rock on every ride, in the fall the drop in water should be 3 or 4 feet.


----------

